# Shooting Major League Soccer



## tevo (Mar 27, 2014)

First, let me say this:

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



I was just confirmed to shoot the San Jose Earthquakes game this Saturday. This will be my first coverage of a professional sports event. What types of things should I expect? What shots in particular should I go for? Any kind of heads up as to what it will look like for me would be awesome.


----------



## JoeW (Mar 28, 2014)

YEAH backatcha.  I love soccer and MLS is particularly under-rated.  That said, soccer is a tough sport to shoot.  I assume you have a media pass/press pass for the game.

1.  This will be a 10:30pm EST game.  So at night, under the lights.  You'll need fast glass with a high ISO to get decent results.

2.  I have found that with soccer (unless you're going to ignore most of the game), 200mm zoom just isn't big enough, you really want something more like 300mm or 400mm.  Otherwise you're doing to be doing a lot of cropping on photos.  And with a fast 400mm, you'd better believe you'll want a monopod and a foldable stool.

3.  How well do you know soccer?  More specifically, how well do you know the two teams involved?  The reason why I ask that is that each team has a number of players that you'll want to focus on.  For instance, for New England Diego ***undez is their star player and they'll look to get the ball to him in attacking situations.  For SJ, Steven Lenhart is not their best player but he is an attacking instigator (goes for a lot of high balls, 50-50 balls, does a lot of shoving off the ball, is involved in a lot of physical play and contact) so on corner kicks and balls in the box he's a good guy to focus on.  Soccer itself is tough to shoot b/c it's a big field where the point of attack changes rapidly.  Unlike football where there are a lot of static periods and the first 2 seconds of almost every play you know where to focus and have time to compose shots, not so with soccer.

4.  Most of the time when I've shot a pro or college soccer game, I came out in back of goal to one side (so the net doesn't obscure the shot).  It puts you close to the players.   And corner kicks are somewhat as predictable as the snap/initial start of an NFL play (with usually the ball being crossed in from the corner flag in front of goal.  You're going to be doing a LOT of anticipating.  First time I shot a college soccer game, I hated the results.  Oh, they were all in focus and crisp.  But I got none of the athleticism or drama or fluidity of the play...they were all just pictures of guys in short pants caught in mid-action looking very awkward.  So rather than look for a shot and then snap, you're going to want to anticipate and then shoot away.  Get to the match earlier and shoot warmups (which are far more confined and static) and you'll see what I mean about awkward vs. athletic.

5.  Okay, you're looking for specific shots to take:
--corner kick before the kick, look in the penalty area and you'll see guys manning up, lots of shirt tugging and grabbing, one-on-one duels without the ball, very confined in to space.
--during the corner kick or any cross (from the side into the front of goal) there will be players and a goalkeeper keeping for the ball, potential for very dramatic or athletic shots, also collisions and physical contact.
--free kicks near goal, the defending team will form a wall of players between the ball and goal.  If you're able, shoot the facial expressions of the players in the wall and the kicker approaches the ball to take the free kick.
--the most athletic and extended times with the ball will be in midfield (so best changes to focus and compose play).  Action in front of goal will be very quick.  So if you want shots of someone running or cutting with the ball, you've got more opportunities in the middle of the field.
--there is almost always some drama and angst with players complaining/appealing to the referee so that's a good opportunity.
--if you're on the end line, the goal keeper is a natural area of focus.  He's standing around for 95% of the match.  The other 5% he's springing in to action, directing teammates, sprinting to balls, jumping in to the air, making stops, distributing the ball, taking restarts.  In fact, take a few shots of the GK reacting to a ball with a deliberately show shutter speed (maybe 1/25th) so he becomes a colorful blur of motion.
--obviously if you can get a shot of a goal being scored, that's a winner (but that's tough to do at the moment b/c this usually happens very quickly and the ball is often played in to the penalty area, someone turns and shoots or makes a quick cut to receive the pass).
--symbolic pictures are also good.  A shot of a ball in the net with the players a blur behind (or the goalkeeper laying in despair on the ground in the background).  An empty stadium with cups and trash on the background.  The supporters stands where a group of crazies will likely be standing and chanting and singing or waiving scarves during the match.

Best of luck, have fun, and bring back some winners to show us!


----------



## tevo (Mar 28, 2014)

JoeW said:


> YEAH backatcha.  I love soccer and MLS is particularly under-rated.  That said, soccer is a tough sport to shoot.  I assume you have a media pass/press pass for the game.
> 
> 1.  This will be a 10:30pm EST game.  So at night, under the lights.  You'll need fast glass with a high ISO to get decent results.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the advice, I'll definitely keep these things in mind! I'm very familiar with shooting sports / sports events, but I have never shot it at a professional level so I didn't know what to expect as far as my flexibility with moving around, where I could be in the venue, etc.


----------



## v4forlife (Mar 28, 2014)

To mimic a lot of what has been said above, I shoot some rugby at high level and have found the best place is approx halfway between the corner and the centre of the goal the way your team is attacking. 

As said, it is at night, and although the lights help, its nowhere near as good as daylight, so hopefully you have a camera with decent ISO capability up towards 1600ish, and again, that fast glass. I use a D3 with a sigma 150-500 and a D800 with a 70-200 to cover all bases.

The single most important tip...bring a camping or fishing stool, one of the three legged fold out ones. If it is the same as us, we generally stay in the same place most of the half, and you wanna stay low to get those nice angles, so a stool is a must.

Good luck though bud.


----------



## tevo (Mar 28, 2014)

v4forlife said:


> To mimic a lot of what has been said above, I shoot some rugby at high level and have found the best place is approx halfway between the corner and the centre of the goal the way your team is attacking.
> 
> As said, it is at night, and although the lights help, its nowhere near as good as daylight, so hopefully you have a camera with decent ISO capability up towards 1600ish, and again, that fast glass. I use a D3 with a sigma 150-500 and a D800 with a 70-200 to cover all bases.
> 
> ...



I've got a D3s and a D700 with all 2.8 glass (the 300 will be on a tele so its f/4.8) but I think I'll be good for light. I'm just trying to get a feel for logistics (where I should be and when), as well as what photos to go after.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 29, 2014)

tevo said:


> First, let me say this:
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> ...



https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...MOtCThQeKmYHgCQ&ved=0CC4QsAQ&biw=1173&bih=586


----------



## JoeW (Mar 29, 2014)

Regarding flexibility, ability to move around...check with the media relations team for San Jose.  When you show up to get your pass you should be able to ask that (and they'll have some directions/rules for you as well).  You should be able to move around most of the outside of the field but will need to stay out of the players/coaches boxes.   Most MLS fields have a  Also, I don't know your affiliation but there will likely be some pros there who are set up in a specific location--respect that and don't get in their way.  Rules differ with each stadium as to how close you can get to the field.  What I remember with Chicago was that you could anywhere as long as you remained behind the signage that ran around the entire field and was about 3 feet high.  Other stadiums, you can actually get about 3 feet from the actual playing field.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 29, 2014)

Have you got enough Public Liability insurance or what ever it is over there, i would think that Uk Premier would be £5,000,000 + cover


----------



## tevo (Mar 29, 2014)

JoeW said:


> Regarding flexibility, ability to move around...check with the media relations team for San Jose.  When you show up to get your pass you should be able to ask that (and they'll have some directions/rules for you as well).  You should be able to move around most of the outside of the field but will need to stay out of the players/coaches boxes.   Most MLS fields have a  Also, I don't know your affiliation but there will likely be some pros there who are set up in a specific location--respect that and don't get in their way.  Rules differ with each stadium as to how close you can get to the field.  What I remember with Chicago was that you could anywhere as long as you remained behind the signage that ran around the entire field and was about 3 feet high.  Other stadiums, you can actually get about 3 feet from the actual playing field.



I plan on getting to the media gate a couple of hours early, so I'll be sure to ask that. Thanks for the heads up!



gsgary said:


> Have you got enough Public Liability insurance or what ever it is over there, i would think that Uk Premier would be £5,000,000 + cover



I don't believe I do, what for?


----------



## gsgary (Mar 29, 2014)

tevo said:


> JoeW said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding flexibility, ability to move around...check with the media relations team for San Jose.  When you show up to get your pass you should be able to ask that (and they'll have some directions/rules for you as well).  You should be able to move around most of the outside of the field but will need to stay out of the players/coaches boxes.   Most MLS fields have a  Also, I don't know your affiliation but there will likely be some pros there who are set up in a specific location--respect that and don't get in their way.  Rules differ with each stadium as to how close you can get to the field.  What I remember with Chicago was that you could anywhere as long as you remained behind the signage that ran around the entire field and was about 3 feet high.  Other stadiums, you can actually get about 3 feet from the actual playing field.
> ...



If you drop your camera and lens on someones foot or any other accident or damage to property or players


----------



## tevo (Mar 29, 2014)

gsgary said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > JoeW said:
> ...



Well I will be extra careful.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 29, 2014)

Realized this is today but for future reference, I've done some minor pro hockey; in my experience the team has coverage but I don't know if it will cover you, especially if you aren't shooting for the team. Even taking pictures for marketing purposes for a team I had to sign something that said if a big pane of glass fell out and conked me on the head they weren't responsible - I'm kidding of course, but I did really have to sign something along with receiving credentials. As mentioned I'd expect you'd be given info. on where you can or can't be, etc. You might be on your own as far as insurance if you're injured and I'm not sure if you bear any responsibility if you happen to cause or be involved an accident.

I found that it's necessary to be aware of what's happening around you as much as possible. Over time I got so I could shoot with both eyes open, closing one eye long enough to adjust framing or focus (usually getting set where the action would come next). I use my peripheral vision to keep an eye on what's coming my way which is usually kids/fans, the cotton candy guy, etc. 

Even though with hockey the action's on the other side of the glass/boards there was one time that I was in the tunnel between the benches and they were bringing an injured player off the ice (who looked like he didn't even know where he was...). I of course got along the wall out of the way and next thing I knew the team doctor coming down the steps literally lept into the tunnel a few feet from me. You just never know what might happen, and you don't want to collide with the guys operating the blimp, or the mascot running around who may not be able to see well out of his costume (but can still find you and your camera), etc.

I think in general it's up to you to conduct yourself in a professional way so they'd be likely to have you back. I found that the team staff know who's working and who's in the media room scarfing down the free food. Hope you have fun.


----------



## JoeW (Mar 29, 2014)

And we expect to hear a report back from you and some sample shots when the game is ofter tonight.  Just treat us like we're your editor!


----------



## tevo (Mar 30, 2014)

I am addicted.



Will post some samples soon!


----------



## JoeW (Mar 30, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Have you got enough Public Liability insurance or what ever it is over there, i would think that Uk Premier would be £5,000,000 + cover



In my experience, sports venues in the US vary wildly on this issue.  Most of the ones I've dealt with assume that you're representing a media outlet and thus have coverage through them.  As a rule, it's a good thing to have insurance simply b/c you can get hurt on the sidelines or gear can get damaged.  Also, lots of shots and end-to-end activity plus a winning goal in stoppage time--should have been a lovely match to shoot.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Mar 30, 2014)

My advice for shooting soccer. Don't follow the ball up and down the field.. Patiences is a virtue... Once you move to where the action is, you'll have to run to where you just came from. Soccer is a very fast paced game.


----------



## tevo (Apr 2, 2014)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/theofficialtevo/sets/72157643319367353


Check it!


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 2, 2014)

Awesome set!


----------



## HitenNainaney (Apr 2, 2014)

Great stuff!! It's awesome how much people learn from TPF 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnappingShark (Apr 2, 2014)

First thing you should expect is a loss!! mwahaha

Kidding. I have no real input except to diss the Quakes!


----------



## tevo (Apr 2, 2014)

HitenNainaney said:


> Great stuff!! It's awesome how much people learn from TPF
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Amen to that. Thanks!


----------



## tevo (Apr 2, 2014)

BrickHouse said:


> Awesome set!



Thanks much


----------



## Braineack (Apr 2, 2014)

Flyin' balls, good set!


what equipment were you shooting with?


----------



## tevo (Apr 2, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Flyin' balls, good set!
> 
> what equipment were you shooting with?



Thanks!

Nikon D3s, 300 2.8
Nikon D700 Gripped, 70-200 2.8 (24-70 2.8 for a couple)


----------



## JoeW (Apr 6, 2014)

Lovely results.  A couple of things jumped out at me in your flickr gallery:

1.  Great job capturing action without making it look awkward.  Many of your pictures clearly convey athletic grace while still being sharp.  That's great anticipation and eye on your part.

2.  It's a lovely mix of themes....interesting landscapes (the sign in the stadium, the black and white pre-game, the balls around the GK coach, the mascot)...action shots...a couple of big moments that would be very suitable for a newspaper or website photo symbolizing the game...some lovely emotive shots...nice personality (for instance, the persistence of Wondolowski, the dynamic nature of Nguyen, etc.) if one were doing a bio.

3. The 17th shot I suggest you crop the right side and make it black and white with some contrast.  You've got 3 players who are all (in the heat of battle) in identical form (running, right arm back, right leg forward, all headed in the same direction).  If you could somehow reduce the presence of the 4th player (1st from the right) and use B&W to emphasize form and lines you'd have a very artistic photo I believe.

4.  You've got a couple of shots here (such as the one you have labeled "return" and the one with a Quake down on the ground with Nguyen and Dorman protesting their innocence) that would have benefits from a much narrower DoF so our focus much of the background is a blur.  Think of how much more powerful "return" would be if the only elements in focus were Salinas and the ball.  As it is, they're both fine shots but with a narrower DoF they'd become very powerful shots.

Great results.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

